# Had the coolest mod made for my oklahoma Joe Highlander



## Arnold Fischer (May 28, 2018)

I have been wanting nice expanded grate racks for my joe but can't seem to find any body making them so I had them made for me.






















And they are removable (no weld)..


----------



## Arnold Fischer (May 28, 2018)

I can take the top rack out if I am doing butts, and if I am doing ribs and chicken parts I will lay both racks in.


----------



## weedeater (May 28, 2018)

Looks really good.  That should serve you well.

Weedeater


----------



## SonnyE (May 28, 2018)

Now that's what I love to see!
Yankee ingenuity, and adaptability!

So I'm wondering, does the adapticators sit on the old rack ways in the original OKJ?
I'm thinking it does, but it sure would not be the first time I was wrong. ;)
Very nice modification. Who ever you collaborated with was a good fabricator.
Only one small change I would consider, well maybe two.
A way to bolt down the back side of the two rails. Just a 1/4 x 20 in each one. Still removable, but solid, stable.
And a keeper on the sides of the the lower rack. o_O

OK, I'll explain. When you drag out a rack in most ovens (or smokers) there is a way to prevent the rack from tipping.
Ovens do that with a doo-dah you have to tip the rack up to continue to withdraw it.
You might even, if you consider doing it, put a screw or two where the square tubing is so the lower tray can be withdrawn to flip meat, then slide it back in. *If* sliding the lower tray out for that is a consideration.
If not withdrawing the lower rack during use, then it may be a moot point.

But Great modification! :)


----------



## motolife313 (May 28, 2018)

Looks like quality work and design!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 29, 2018)

Nice setup!
Whoever built them did a fantastic job!
Al


----------



## Arnold Fischer (May 29, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Now that's what I love to see!
> Yankee ingenuity, and adaptability!
> 
> So I'm wondering, does the adapticators sit on the old rack ways in the original OKJ?
> ...



Thanks, I have considered some of your suggestions while I was in the design phase. However, when he brought it over I just assumed he would have slides built in and be ready to tack it to my unit but once installed it seemed to be fine without it. Once I run it the first time I will take notice if they really need to be secured.


----------



## SonnyE (May 29, 2018)

Arnold Fischer said:


> Thanks, I have considered some of your suggestions while I was in the design phase. However, when he brought it over I just assumed he would have slides built in and be ready to tack it to my unit but once installed it seemed to be fine without it. Once I run it the first time I will take notice if they really need to be secured.



Probably would not need to secure them. I think only if drawing out the bottom rack to turn items on it.
But sure a great looking rack system. You Scored on the Craftsmanship!
Enjoy!

(Remember, you need to break it in, too. :D )


----------



## Smoke23 (May 29, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Wayne Havens (Dec 18, 2018)

Do you have the specs?


----------

